# Smokers and manners



## magosienne (Oct 6, 2010)

This is something that is infuriating me more and more over the years.

First, you smoke or you don't. I don't care, it's your life, your poison, your lungs, and you are free to smoke if that's what you want to do. Just don't complain to me when you get out of the oncologist's office with bad news.

I don't smoke, and i never did. Nope, i didn't even try. When i was a kid, i had allergic asthma. Nowadays, it's called hay fever, all year round, concentrating in my lungs and in my eyes. Which means i still have a little breath.

So truthfully, smokers bother me. In France a law now forbids any smoker to smoke in a public place, so the only place left to smoke is the street. Here's my problem : i walk in that street too.

Whenever i walk it seems i meet a smoker (and this species is dying so i'm guessing i'm a black cat), and if i walk behind that smoker, i will get all his/her smoke in my face, because the smoker doesn't care which way the wind blows. Now whenever i see a smoker, i will make sure i walk in front of him, from a distance. Sometimes i will run just to get pass that smoker.

In order to get in the room i take my exams in, i have to walk between smokers and that cloud of smoke they create around them. I'm already coughing.

But i think the worst is cold smoke, when the smoke of your cigarette is impregnated in your clothes and breath. It makes me gag, seriously. Just this morning my notice was being scanned by a secretary who had just smoked (easy to tell, he was stinking), and when i got out of the room, he was already smoking another cigarette. Yuck, yuck, yuck !

I could care less if i also didn't knew you can have lung cancer from "passive smoking" ; and like i said, i have difficulties to breathe, so anything that is detrimental, even so little, to my breath, is important to me.

So i really wished smokers paid a little more attention to others. I think it doesn't help i live in the parisian area, where people are notoriously impolite and self centered (and it's really true). That is actually another point i dislike.


----------



## Andi (Oct 6, 2010)

I hate it even more that smoking isnÂ´t completely banned in restaurants and bars here yet. ItÂ´s been partially banned from restaurants and clubs (I honestly donÂ´t notice much of a difference since the partial "ban"), but it will take several more years until we get a complete ban here. Until then, I still have to endure the smoke in bars, clubs and restaurants and leave smelling like an ashtray. I wished we would follow countries like the US in that matter!

IÂ´m healthy, but I can only imagine how hard it must be for people with asthma or allergies having to breathe in nicotine smoke.


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a lot of the same reactions when I'm around someone smoking: my eyes burn and my lungs feel like they are closing up.  I wish they would ban tobacco already.


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2010)

For those of you who know me, know that I despise smokers and have no problem calling them out if they are invading my (or any of my family's) air.  It's my air they are polluting.  They can take their nasty smelling breath somewhere else.  My father passed away from smoking related health circumstances, so I have ZERO tolerance for smokers.  Why is it that smokers have no friggen clue that they are polluting so many other's air that they are breathing.  Wait, they have a friggen clue, they are just selfless and don't care and are feeding their addiction.  Get a grip, people.

What really gets me going is the young crowd (18-24 or so) of the so called "environmentalists" who witch and complain about everyone saving the environment and such and are blatant selfless hypocrites who think they know everything and they are just smoking away (AND littering their butts all over town).  Oh, I forgot, they are allowed to smoke and not care about the environment when it comes to that cuz it's all about "personal freedom".  Gimme a break and get a clue. In California, they have banned smoking just about everywhere and I'm laughing my ass off at smokers.  Just like Magosienne said "just don't complain when you get out of the oncologist's office".

I have never smoked or tried it and will continue to get in people's faces about it if it's invading me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to admit that I smoked from age 15 to 27. Now, I'm anti smoking all the way.

To be honest, I had no idea how bad smoking smelled back then, or how much I offended others with the disgusting habit.

I'm thrilled that the Ontario government is making it harder for smokers to find a place to light up.

Even driver's will be ticketed if they are found smoking while driving with a minor in their vehicle.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate it even more that smoking isnÂ´t completely banned in restaurants and bars here yet. ItÂ´s been partially banned from restaurants and clubs (I honestly donÂ´t notice much of a difference since the partial "ban"), but it will take several more years until we get a complete ban here. Until then, I still have to endure the smoke in bars, clubs and restaurants and leave smelling like an ashtray. I wished we would follow countries like the US in that matter!
> 
> IÂ´m healthy, but I can only imagine how hard it must be for people with asthma or allergies having to breathe in nicotine smoke.


You know, it wasn't a popular law when they decided to ban it completely, and at first people resisted, but after some time, people just get used to it, and even smokers admit they like the restaurants better without the cloud of smoke. So in my opinion, it's like removing a bandaid, do it quickly and completely, instead of doing it bit by bit.

Another thing that helps is the ad campaign, before they just used to say smoking is bad, now they list how you can get help to stop smoking. The mutual insurance companies also refund part of the cost of those nicotine patches. So really nowadays, if you keep smoking, it's because you really want to.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who know me, know that I despise smokers and have no problem calling them out if they are invading my (or any of my family's) air.  It's my air they are polluting.  They can take their nasty smelling breath somewhere else.  My father passed away from smoking related health circumstances, so I have ZERO tolerance for smokers.  Why is it that smokers have no friggen clue that they are polluting so many other's air that they are breathing.  Wait, they have a friggen clue, they are just selfless and don't care and are feeding their addiction.  Get a grip, people.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more !


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 6, 2010)

I really want to quit smoking. I go on and off with this. But I've noticed that most who "haven't ever smoked" are the ones really offended. I started smoking at  a young age to help me cope with stress, I had a rough upbringing, and cigarettes seemed to _really_ help me in those stressful moments, where I could just sit alone and think while smoking. I understand that people have asthma, and ofcourse I don't smoke close to people or even that much by myself for that matter. I smoke occasionally. But I don't think it's fair when people say, "I hate smokers." Because everyone is the way they are for a reason. No, it's not good to smoke AT ALL. But I will say this, you have to look at the _person_ not their bad habits sometimes. Smoking cigarettes is addicting. Please keep that in mind. Addiction is a disease. So please, don't say, "I HATE SMOKERS." Because you don't hate the smoker, you hate their habits. Smoker doesn't mean you are a bad person, yes, we might be a little careless sometimes, but I guess you would have to be smoker to understand if this doesn't get through. Thanks.

P.S, I think it's good that their is law that you can't smoke when their is in infant in the car! NOBODY should be smoking near babies and small children especially, and I also believe that people shouldn't smoke in crowded areas or inside buildings. Period. And yes smoking STINKS. Don't do it.


----------



## Andi (Oct 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *emilydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to quit smoking. I go on and off with this. But I've noticed that most who "haven't ever smoked" are the ones really offended. I started smoking at  a young age to help me cope with stress, I had a rough upbringing, and cigarettes seemed to _really_ help me in those stressful moments, where I could just sit alone and think while smoking. I understand that people have asthma, and ofcourse I don't smoke close to people or even that much by myself for that matter. I smoke occasionally. But I don't think it's fair when people say, "I hate smokers." Because everyone is the way they are for a reason. No, it's not good to smoke AT ALL. But I will say this, you have to look at the _person_ not their bad habits sometimes. Smoking cigarettes is addicting. Please keep that in mind. Addiction is a disease. So please, don't say, "I HATE SMOKERS." Because you don't hate the smoker, you hate their habits. Smoker doesn't mean you are a bad person, yes, we might be a little careless sometimes, but I guess you would have to be smoker to understand if this doesn't get through. Thanks.
> 
> P.S, I think it's good that their is law that you can't smoke when their is in infant in the car! NOBODY should be smoking near babies and small children especially, and I also believe that people shouldn't smoke in crowded areas or inside buildings. Period. And yes smoking STINKS. Don't do it.


 I agree!

Over here smoking is socially accepted (a nonsmoker would never dare to ask a smoker to please not smoke at their table..it would be considered rude, unfortunately), so at first I was surprised that people in the US demonize smokers so much. I would never say that smokers are disgusting and selfish. Some are, most arenÂ´t. In countries like mine, social acceptance (or lets say tolerance) of smoking makes it easier for smokers to be "selfish". They are just never openly confronted with people who stand up and say "donÂ´t smoke around me".

So overall I think smoking is a disgusting, annoying and unhealthy habit. But, people who smoke are just normal people who happened to get into this nasty habit, for whatever reason. We should support smokers in their attempts to quit, through campains etc. BUT, subjecting nonsmokers to second hand smoke is NEVER ok, period!!!


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^ TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU!!!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 6, 2010)

I use to work with elderly people in their homes. One elderly man use to smoke in his bedroom. His daughter (he lived with her and her husband) would shut the bedroom door while I sat with him. She refused to open the bedroom  window to let fresh air in while he smoked. When I tried to open it, the window would not budge. The bedroom was tiny and I'm breathing in all that smoke. I liked working with him but had to quit  working there due to it. I felt like I was breathing in smoke from a forest or house fire. My eyes were  burning, coughing etc.

Smoking is banned in restaurants, clubs, malls etc where I live.


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 6, 2010)

I work in Sydney City in an office building and have to hold my breath when exiting - groups of people stand around the entrance/exit puffing away. It makes it really unpleasant and also doesn't set a good image for any clients we might have coming to the building. Building Management have sent 100's of notices asking people not to smoke there but nobody listens! Arrgggghh!

Also it frustrates me that the smokers in the office are constantly popping out for "smokeo" breaks every hour for 10mins while the rest of us continue to work. It should be the same rules for everyone. 

I've also been ashed on in the street many a times - once i was wearing a white blazer......... Watch where you put those things people !!!!


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2010)

Since smoking is our topic, one question for you smokers that may be a little OT....how can you have a Wife/HB/SO that smokes regularly and you do not?


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since smoking is our topic, one question for you smokers that may be a little OT....how can you have a Wife/HB/SO that smokes regularly and you do not?



I smoked about age 15 - 18 and when i first met my boyfriend (very much a non-smoker) i had to quit because he couldn't stand the smell of me lol! 

We've now been together 3+ years so happy endings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 7, 2010)

I think riding the bus and just being a walking pedestrian turned me into an anti-smoker. Not only did the guy that sat next to me had a smoke before he went on, he kept singing non-stop which produced that toxic breath.

I used to date a smoker. I didn't mind because he never smoked in my face nor could I smell it on him. I must have a weird nose. I try to not judge that's why I didn't mind him smoke most of the time. I always try and take away his smokes which didn't help him quit. I understand that it's a de-stresser, which is why smoking is more of a selfish soft of thing. I've also seen some of my friends become close through smoking, but I find it stupid knowing that certain friends do it just to be cool.

I love how my friend is a serious smoker and a serious driver. He always smokes outside and his car always smells good.


----------



## Chicken351 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm a smoker as well, but I completely agree on smokers needing to have more consideration for other people. I've worked for the defence alot in their civilian areas and it's against the law to smoke within ten meters of a government building, which includes everything on defence bases. I don't understand why this rule can't be put in place for all buildings. In Japan it is illegal to smoke anywhere but your own home. It really gets me upset when I see a parent with children standing next to them while they puff away on their smoke. It disgusts me. I won't even smoke around my dog, let alone a child. It's only illegal in a couple of states here to not smoke with a minor in the car, but I think it's a simple as common sense. And it's illegal to smoke in pubs, clubs and restaurants here now which I'm all for. I smoke, and that is my choice. No one else should have to put up with it if they choose not to.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since smoking is our topic, one question for you smokers that may be a little OT....how can you have a Wife/HB/SO that smokes regularly and you do not?



My husband was as smoker long before I ever smoked.  He always did it outside. After he smokes he changes his clothes. My house smells good, my car smells good, and non smokers can vouch for that when they walk in my home. There are designated places for people to smoke in Mississippi, but nevertheless non smokers always come and walk right where it specifically says that the area is for smokers, and then get all nasty and crabby about it. I think there needs to be respect for both parties rather than the strongarming movement that has been put in place to down people that have an addiction to nicotene, I have quit, it is not easy, and I dont bash or put down anyone that does it. I have lost 5 family members to cancer, not a one of them smoked. I have family members that have lived to be very old, my aunt was 82 when she died and she had been smoking since she was 12 or 13. And she killed herself, not tobacco.  There is alot of ignorance in this world when it comes to accepting other people's lifestyles.

I understand that some people may not want to smell it, or breathe it in, but the rest is just garbage.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^ Omg what April says is so true, why do nonsmokers go in the areas where people smoke "Designated smoking area" means they can smoke there.

I don't smoke, never have, never will, but I can tolerate it. Michigan my home state recently banned smoking in clubs and bars, which was my wost pet peeve.


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, that's definitely not me!  Why should I have to walk through a cloud of smoke to get into Starbucks?  I steer my family away from those designated areas. I have the right to breathe fresh air.  How would they like it if I farted 6 inches from their face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> lol



> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^ Omg what April says is so true, why do nonsmokers go in the areas where people smoke "Designated smoking area" means they can smoke there.
> 
> I don't smoke, never have, never will, but I can tolerate it. Michigan my home state recently banned smoking in clubs and bars, which was my wost pet peeve.


----------



## Annelle (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm allergic to cigarette smoke.  cigarette smell stuck in clothes smells horrendously bad, but I don't think it gives the same reaction as I get when I'm actually around the smoke.  (It's more like standing next to a dumpster of rotten food at that point.  Completely disgusting and nauseating, but not necessarily illiciting an actual physical reaction.)

i'll cough until there's blood or lose my voice for days (last time my voice was gone...completely gone like...my throat would close up completely if I even tried to whisper preventing any air from going through so I couldn't even do that...  for 9 days), either way, they both leaves me with a raw, sore throat.  My eyes get dry and red and painful.

I remember getting so mad in college...every building had a single "non-smoking entrance" which said don't smoke within 30 feet of that single entrance.  There would be people leaning against the door, smoking, then throwing their butts on the floor before walking in.  Freaking 1 entry way I'm safely allowed in and they have no respect for it!

I've walked through my courtyard on the way home, and somebody had been smoking there 10 minutes prior.  I lost my voice for the rest of the night.  People I were talking to were suddenly "are you alright?" (as my voice was disappearing while I was talking) and I'm just "yeah I think the smoke is just getting to me" "But nobody is smoking...oh wait (neighbor) was smoking there about 10 minutes ago..."

A lot of smokers as people are not bad people, but a lot of smokers just don't care about how they affect the others around them and are completely ignorant that they ARE affecting others. (They have the attitude of "I'm the one smoking, not you, so shut up about what I want to do to my body" completely ignoring the fact that their smoking is causing me to need an inhaler and not be able to function normally for sometimes over a week.)


----------



## rhythmfresh (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to the board, and this post caught my attention, so I wanted to reply. 

I used to be a smoker. Now I'm a social smoker, that has a few cigarettes on the weekend. Nat Shermans. Gosh I love them. Sooooo yum.

A pack usually lasts me over a month.

I also cannot stand smelling like smoke, and I don't consider myself a smoker now, but.....

I wanted to bring up one VERY important point in this thread that I didn't see mentioned yet. Most of these people that you are all hating on aren't the root cause of the problem.

I would like to see more people blame the *Tobacco Companies*, which lobby to keep their allowances. Tobacco companies are 100% to blame for this issue. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blink.gif

Fight against them, and you're fighting the root cause. Tobacco is extremely addicting, all the warning symbols aside.

Thank you for Smoking is a great movie satire that encompasses this topic. I hope you all get a kick out of watching it...

peace!

Annette


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^ +1
 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm allergic to cigarette smoke.  cigarette smell stuck in clothes smells horrendously bad, but I don't think it gives the same reaction as I get when I'm actually around the smoke.  (It's more like standing next to a dumpster of rotten food at that point.  Completely disgusting and nauseating, but not necessarily illiciting an actual physical reaction.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think Tobacco companies are to blame for all the smoke.  Tobacco companies certainly help to aide the problem, but they didn't force anybody out there to pick up their first cigarette and start smoking and start their addiction.  I can tell you right now I've never picked up a cigarette before in my life and I've NEVER developed an addiction to cigarettes due to the tobacco companies.  People KNOW it's an addictive substance before they start smoking, yet they start anyway.  The majority of non-smoking adults will never develop a tobacco addiction from tobacco companies, because they will never pick up their first cigarette.  (Approximately 90 percent of all smokers start before age 18; source: http://www.idph.state.il.us/public/hb/hbsmoke.htm)  it's not the companies that are creating these addictions.

There are plenty of illegal things without companies or lobbyists that people are addicted to, as well as plenty of legal things with companies and lobbyists that people aren't addicted to.  If tobacco was made illegal and the companies and lobbyists were "gone" I GUARANTEE you there will still be people out there who are still addicted to it.  IF the tobacco companies were truly to blame, getting rid of the tobacco companies should fix the problem, but it will just send the real root of the problem underground.  (If tobacco were suddenly illegal, and a smoker was offered a free secret cigarette...would they deny it because there were no more lobbyists?)

Getting addicted to something is not a choice.  But starting a habit that you already know to be addicting is completely your own choice.  If you decide open pandora's box, you can't blame the box itself, nor how easy it was made to reach or open.  It was your choice to open it.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^ Omg what April says is so true, why do nonsmokers go in the areas where people smoke "Designated smoking area" means they can smoke there.
> 
> I don't smoke, never have, never will, but I can tolerate it. Michigan my home state recently banned smoking in clubs and bars, which was my wost pet peeve.


 Sometimes you just can avoid smokers.  People are huddled at entrances to buildings 2-3ft from the door.  You have no choice but to walk thru the cloud and also drag the smoke inside with yout!  I used to smoke, I quit when I was pregnant and stayed off.  We didn't smoke inside the house and for some unknown reason, the smell of smoke never stuck to me.  Many of my co-workers didn't even know I smoked.  Those that knew, saw me smoke.  When they did, they were completely surprised. 

The province of Briitish Columbia is pretty tough on smokers.  Probably one of the toughest.  You can't smoke in any building except houses. We have done away with any 'designated smoking areas'  including clubs and bars.  People can't smoke in their cars if there were children inside.  People can't smoke 10ft from an entrance of a public building so people can't stand a foot from the door and puff at everyone walking in. 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think Tobacco companies are to blame for all the smoke.  Tobacco companies certainly help to aide the problem, but they didn't force anybody out there to pick up their first cigarette and start smoking and start their addiction.  I can tell you right now I've never picked up a cigarette before in my life and I've NEVER developed an addiction to cigarettes due to the tobacco companies.  People KNOW it's an addictive substance before they start smoking, yet they start anyway.  The majority of non-smoking adults will never develop a tobacco addiction from tobacco companies, because they will never pick up their first cigarette.  (Approximately 90 percent of all smokers start before age 18; source: http://www.idph.state.il.us/public/hb/hbsmoke.htm)  it's not the companies that are creating these addictions.
> 
> ...



 It has also been said that the Tobacco companies deliberately cure the tobacco in a way to increase the nicotine content.  I think everyone here can agree that we don't care what smokers do in their own homes, its just when you have to evade their smoke is when this becomes a problem.  The lawsuits against the tobacco industry is stemming from the fact that they knew that cigarettes contained carcinogens and that people were getting cancer and they chose to cover up this detail because they knew it would be detrimental to sales.

I think it is a fallacy that getting addicted to something is not a choice.  Everyone has choices.  There are tons of ex-smokers (including me) some just want to quit more than others. I had many stressful occasions where I still graved one but after 7 years of cold turkey quitting, the urge is followed but disgust as I remember that awful taste in my mouth BLECH!


----------



## Geek (Oct 11, 2010)

OH yes, I'm sure that the tobacco companies provide MUCH of the taxes that come in.  It's just like another business.



> Originally Posted by *rhythmfresh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ...


----------



## Aprill (Oct 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *rhythmfresh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ...


 Thank you. It is addictive, just like alcohol, or food, or anything else. 

If you are that disgusted by someone smoking a cigarette in front of where ever, get off this forum being a e-bully and go down to Congress or where ever and demand more changes. Go to the business owner and tell them that you refuse to visit their business establishment as long as there are people congregated in front of their business smoking.  Make yourself look foolish to the people that matter, rather than the people that dont care what you do or dont like. Again, I dont smoke anymore but what I did with my hard earned money was my business, and if you dont like me smoking a cigarette and you ever stepped to me talking about what you dont like and I am not in violating of any ordinance, I would tell you where you could go and what you could do with your opinion once you got there. Now, If I am in a no smoking zone, and I am smoking, I am wrong. If I am smoking around my children, I am wrong in the eyes of some. Truth be told, my aunt smoked around me in the same room where I played from the time I was born until forever. No cancer here.

Most of you, just like me, live in States that dont even have emissions laws in place, and there are raggedy cars that do alot of pollution as well. You cant pull them over and talk the same crap that you do to a smoker in your imagination.....

People have many allergies, I have a friend that is allergic to perfumes, but can she tap someone on the shoulder in the grocery store and tell them to go change clothes and shower because their perfume makes her sneeze? Uhm no.

I believe in treating people fairly, no matter what they do in their personal lives. I dont pay for it, I could care less. If I cared as strongly as some of you, I wouldnt be boo-hooing about it here. That's why there is government. And being a bully is nowhere in your constitutional rights.


----------



## Geek (Oct 11, 2010)

We all know that smoking (and second hand smoke) causes more than just cancer. Smoking related illnesses are rampant in the world, not just in the US. EVERYONE KNOWS THIS. If you are smoking, in smell shot of me, then it's a violation of my air space, if I am having to deal with it.  I have the right to breathe fresh air, just like smokers do...but they don't have the right to pollute MY air if they can't control their addiction in public...so I will let them know civilly to get out of my air space.  Now, they can do whatever they want in their own homes.  Just like magosienne said, just don't complain to me when you get out of the oncologist's office with bad news.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess this is where we differ... I can witch and I'm in the right because there are strong by-laws regulating smoking in Vancouver and surrounding areas.


----------



## Andi (Oct 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We all know that smoking (and second hand smoke) causes more than just cancer. Smoking related illnesses are rampant in the world, not just in the US. EVERYONE KNOWS THIS. If you are smoking, in smell shot of me, then it's a violation of my air space, if I am having to deal with it.  I have the right to breathe fresh air, just like smokers do...but they don't have the right to pollute MY air if they can't control their addiction in public...so I will let them know civilly to get out of my air space.  Now, they can do whatever they want in their own homes.  Just like magosienne said, just don't complain to me when you get out of the oncologist's office with bad news.


agreed!

I donÂ´t understand how a lot of smokers like to state their grandma/aunt/neighbor as an example who apparently smoked a pack for every day of their life and still didnÂ´t get lung cancer. I wonder how much that example weights if YOU are diagnosed with cancer? Statistics donÂ´t lie. If someone chooses to ignore the apparent health risks of smoking so be it (but I still donÂ´t understand it...how can you not care if you get cancer or not? Anybody who doesnÂ´t care apparently hasnÂ´t seen cancer patients suffer), but at least lets be real about it and not sugarcoat the facts. And like Tony, said itÂ´s not just lung cancer....the list of smoking related cancers and other illnesses is not a short one.

Of course the tobacco companies are to blame as well, but when you have all the facts about how bad smoking is, you canÂ´t blame anyone but yourself.


----------



## sarah_elizabeth (Oct 13, 2010)

ive tried everyway to get my boyfriend to quit but it aint happening anytime soon. best thing is he hated in when his folks smoked and they quit then when he got to a teen and started going out he tried it and started!!! to be fair to him tho he ALWAYS smokes outside when he's at my house and would never dream of allowing the smoke to go near me. if we're out and he misjudges the wind and it goes in my face by accident he apologises like a million times so some smokers are considerate!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 13, 2010)

If you can smell cigarette smoke in his clothing or on his skin, it is called 3rd hand cigarette smoke. 

This is an article from Scientific America.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=what-is-third-hand-smoke

What is third-hand smoke? Is it hazardous? Researchers warn cigarette dangers may be even more far-reaching

Ever take a whiff of a smoker's hair and feel faint from the pungent scent of cigarette smoke? Or perhaps you have stepped into an elevator and wondered why it smells like someone has lit up when there is not a smoker in sight. Welcome to the world of third-hand smoke.

"Third-hand smoke is tobacco smoke contamination that remains after the cigarette has been extinguished," says Jonathan Winickoff, a pediatrician at the Danaâ€“Farber/Harvard Cancer Center in Boston and author of a study on the new phenomenon published in the journal _Pediatrics_. According to the study, a large number of people, particularly smokers, have no idea that third-hand smokeâ€”the cocktail of toxins that linger in carpets, sofas, clothes and other materials hours or even days after a cigarette is put outâ€”is a health hazard for infants and children. Of the 1,500 smokers and nonsmokers Winickoff surveyed, the vast majority agreed that second-hand smoke is dangerous. But when asked whether they agreed with the statement, "Breathing air in a room today where people smoked yesterday can harm the health of infants and children," only 65 percent of nonsmokers and 43 percent of smokers answered "yes."

"Third-hand smoke," a term coined by Winickoff's research team, is a relatively new concept but one that has worried researchers and nonsmokers for several years. "The third-hand smoke ideaâ€”concern over thatâ€”has been around for a long time. It's only recently been given a name and studied," says Stanton Glantz, director of the Center for Tobacco Control Research and Education at the University of California, San Francisco. "The level of toxicity in cigarette smoke is just astronomical when compared to other environmental toxins [such as particles found in automobile exhaust]," he adds, but notes that he is not aware of any studies directly linking third-hand smoke to disease [as opposed to second-hand smoke, which has been associated with disease].

_ScientificAmerican.com_ asked Winickoff to explain exactly what third-hand smoke is and why it poses a public health risk.

*How exactly do you distinguish between second- and third- hand smoke?*
Third-hand smoke refers to the tobacco toxins that build up over timeâ€”one cigarette will coat the surface of a certain room [a second cigarette will add another coat, and so on]. The third-hand smoke is the stuff that remains [after visible or "second-hand smoke" has dissipated from the air]â€¦. You can't really quantify it, because it depends on the spaceâ€¦. In a tiny space like a car the deposition is really heavyâ€¦. Smokers [may] smoke in another room or turn on a fan. They don't see the smoke going into a child's nose; they think that if they cannot see it, it's not affecting [their children].

Smokers themselves are also contaminatedâ€¦smokers actually emit toxins [from clothing and hair].

*Why is third-hand smoke dangerous?*
The 2006 surgeon general's report says there is no risk-free level of tobacco exposureâ€¦. There are 250 poisonous toxins found in cigarette smoke. One such substance is lead. Very good studies show that tiny levels of exposure are associated with diminished IQ.

*What do you consider the most dangerous compound in cigarette smoke?*
I would say cyanide, which is used in chemical weapons. It actually interferes with the release of oxygen to tissues. It competitively binds to hemoglobin [meaning it competes with oxygen for binding sites on the blood's oxygen-carrying molecule, hemoglobin]. Basically people with cyanide poison turn blueâ€¦. [And] arsenic, that is a poison used to kill mammals. We [used to] use it to kill rats. And there it is in cigarette smoke.

*Why are the risks associated with exposure to third-hand smoke different for children and adults?*
The developing brain is uniquely susceptible to extremely low levels of toxins. Remember how we talked about the layers of toxin deposits on surfaces? Who gets exposure to those surfaces? Babies and children are closer to [surfaces such as floors]. They tend to touch or even mouth [put their mouths to] the contaminated surfaces. Imagine a teething infant.

Children ingest twice the amount of dust that grown-ups do. Let's say a grown-up weighs 150 pounds [68 kilograms]. Let's say a baby weighs 15 pounds [seven kilograms]. The infant ingests twice the dust [due to faster respiration and proximity to dusty surfaces]. Effectively, they'll get 20 times the exposure.

Studies in rats suggest that tobacco toxin exposure is the leading cause of sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS). We think it is [caused by] respiratory suppression.

*What types of places or materials harbor the greatest amount of third-hand smoke?*
Anywhere you see an enclosed space you should watch out for [it].

*By introducing the phrase "third-hand smoke" in your research, what do you hope to accomplish?*
This study points to the need for every smoker to try to quit. That's the only way to completely protect their childrenâ€¦. Really, I think that what this says is that we need to have sympathy for smokers and help them quit smokingâ€¦. [And also] that the introduction of this concept will lead to more smoke-free spaces inâ€¦public.


----------



## Asocialisten (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a smoker. Actually, I smoke about 60 cigarettes a day.

But that doesn't mean that other smokers doesn't bother me. I remember the huge debate the "no smoking in restuarants"-law caused in Denmark. It's was ridiculous (sp?). Smoking is a privilege. If you need to smoke that bad, at least go outside. I'm sure those five minutes won't ruin everything. Even I don't want people smoking when I'm sitting inside, trying to enjoy a nice meal or a beer.

I do try to be considerate when I'm smoking. At home, I go outside, as I live with two non-smokers. Besides, who would really want their home to smell like cigarette smoke? I get nauseous when I'm visiting someone, and is just reeks of smoke.

I also always stand as far away from other people as possible when I'm waiting on the bus, or just standing outside in public. I don't smoke near kids. I wash my self and get into freshly washed clothes every day.

I've tried to quit smoking - but I just have to admit to myself that I feel so much better (mentally) when I can light up a cigarette. That pack of cigarettes in my pocket is my little piece of Narnia, that I can enjoy for five minutes when everything is a bit too much.It's my self-medication, as the doctors have given up. I know that the cigarettes will make me die at a much younger age than if I didn't, but this is my choice. A long miserable life or a shorter one where at least I'm calm? I made my choice.

That said, I do hope someone is making stricter laws regarding smoking where I live. They're on the way, with making them more and more expensive each year.

When I started, 20 cigarettes was 24 DKK. Now it's 31 DKK. It's only a year ago.

I think this will help a lot of people to quit smoking. It's motivating.


----------



## AlyssaB (Oct 20, 2010)

Unfortunately I have smoked in the past. I'm only 19 years old but when I was around 16 several of my friends started and so did I, mainly because we thought it was fashionable and that it would make us skinnier. However the smell that lingers for so long bothered me so much that eventually I forced myself to quit; my friends aren't so lucky, they are still smoking and probably will be for a long time given their addiction. So I can certainly understand the appeal of cigarettes.

As I smoked in the past I don't think I have the high ground to tell others that they can't smoke. However, they just need to keep it away from me and others who want nothing to do with cigarettes. My friends who still smoke fall into the category of people who are considerate about when they decide to light up and I have no problem with that. It's their choice. Of course there are people who smoke and are very annoying about it, and I can totally understand why people would be pissed off about it.

Just remember though, smokers are humans just like all of us, and they probably don't mean any harm. They're just addicted.


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx (Nov 12, 2010)

I think I may be allergic to cigarette smoke. I have no idea if this is possible but I feel like my head is going to explode when I smell smoke. It is especially bad at work because I usually am located near a door and people have trouble putting out their cigarettes correctly/smoke right in front of the door. I don't care if you smoke but try not to smoke right in front of the entrance when there is an ENTIRE parking lot for you to roam around in. *headdesk*


----------

